# Will this Fit?



## drumblade (Apr 19, 2017)

I apologize if this question is already answered in a different thread. 

I just bought a 1995 HB that has a 2.4 with a thrown rod. I found another 2.4 from a 2003 frontier for 250.00 with 120k miles Will it bolt up or will I need to get a year model closer to mine. Also, is this a fair price for the motor? I'll be changing the timing chain out while it's on the stand.

Thanks


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

$250 seems like a good price - if it works, wasn't run without oil, stuff like that.

The block should be the same. I'm not sure about the head. Sometimes they get updates, and we are talking 8 years between those models.

Of course, you could always swap your head or put a 240zx head on there (popular for fitting turbos).


----------



## drumblade (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you for the reply


----------

